# موقع به كل ما يخص قسم اتصالات ......انطلق



## eng.mai.o (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*
*http://www.techtionary.com/*


*هذا هو الموقع *
*به كل ما تشتهى له نفسك و تريد ان تعرف عنه شئ*​*هو عبارة عن احروف *​
*فمثلا تريد GSM*​
*اي حرف G*​
*تضغط على الحرف وتنظر ناحية الشمال تلاحظ*​
*قائمة بها كل ما يبدأ بهذا الحرف*​
*وابحث عن GSM*​
*و انطلق ....*

انا وضعت هذا الموقع فى قسم صيد المواقع الهندسية للافادة​
*مع السلامة*​


----------



## shooterdz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.mai انتي روعة:8:


----------



## ICE MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## أكرم النعمان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كونى عائشة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكِ الله خيرا


----------



## كونى عائشة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.mai انا كتبت التعليق الاول قبل ما اشوف الموقع بس دلوقتى انا شوفته بجد موقع جميييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااًً
واجمل حاجه فيه ان اشرح مدعم برسوم متحركة لتقريب المعنى
:20:


----------



## mayora (14 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks alot of the greatest site


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كبيييييييييييييييير


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (15 سبتمبر 2009)

تستحق الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أسد القدس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.mai.o (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يا رب يا جماعة بجد اكون اقدرت افيدكم فعلا

و متشكرة جدا على رودوكم

و كل عام وانتم بخير (متأخرة شوية )


----------



## iris garden (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الموقع مفيد جدا


----------



## holakoo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووين
تحياااااتي


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وقل ربى ذدنى علما " صدق الله العظيم


----------



## shatobr (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكِ على هذ الموقع المفيد فعلا


----------



## eng.mai.o (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الدسوقى السنباطى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وقل ربى ذدنى علما " صدق الله العظيم


 

بارك الله فيك 
انا بحب هذه الاية كثيرا

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## رقيةة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود* (21 أكتوبر 2009)

في ميزان حسنات اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected] (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ام ساجد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك على الافادة


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ع المعلومات


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لن هل من اضافة


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## الهام متولي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## رقيةة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكي الله كل الخير وكان الله في عونك كما كنتي في عوننا 
شكرا لك


----------



## omar1979 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## eng.mai.o (13 ديسمبر 2009)

محمود* قال:


> في ميزان حسنات اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


 شكرا لك يا محمود
و لكنها كانت المفروض أختى العزيزة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو ورد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموقع المهم ............
وانشاء الله للامام.......


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء شكرااا


----------



## mrinimed (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## engmayoya (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمجهودك وجزاكى الله خييييييييير يابشمهندسة مى وعلى فكرة اسمك على اسمى


----------



## angel2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## كريم 2007 (15 مارس 2013)

...


----------



## الساكنة في القلوب (17 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود​
​​


----------

